# 7. Rww-Trophy in Rengsdorf



## Klaus Goerg (6. August 2010)

hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

am 03.10.2010 veranstalten wir unsere 7. Rww-Trophy. Wie in den Vorjahren gibt es geführte Touren durch die schönsten Ecken im rheinischen Westerwald. Weiteres demnächst unter www.mtb-rengsdorf.de
Damit wir besser planen können bitte auf der Hp-Seite Kontakt vorab anmelden.
Startort ist die Tennisterrasse in Rengsdorf. Gestartet wird um 10,00 Uhr, bitte bis 9,45 Uhr vor Ort sein. Kostenbeitrag für Teilnahme und Verpflegung auf der Strecke beträgt 5,00 .
Waschplatz für Bikes und Duschen für Teilnehmerinnen/Teilnehmer sind vorhanden.
Nach der Veranstaltung gemütliches Beisammensein in der Tennisterrasse.

Grüße aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2010)

Da simma dabbay...dann melde ich hiermit pauschal mindestens 15 Gemsen an...vielleicht werden´s auch ein paar mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFox (15. August 2010)

wie anspruchsvoll ist das denn  bin en einsteige und hab mir noch kein neues rad gekauft d.h. fahre mit so nem standart mountainbike. hab mal das video vom vorjahr gesehen und das sieht ja alles gut fahrbar aus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (16. August 2010)

Hallo,

die Strecke lässt sich mit jedem Mountainbike fahren. Eher eine Frage des persönlichen Komforts. Es sind in den Jahren ganz wenige Passagen drin gewesen die vom Streckenverlauf nicht unbedingt fahrbar waren, solche Stellen werden dann unterwegs angekündigt.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. August 2010)

behalte ich mal im auge!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (22. September 2010)

hallo alle,
möchte noch mal auf unsere Rww-Trophy hinweisen. Am 03.10.2010 an der Tennisterrasse in Rengsdorf. Bitte um kurze Voranmeldung über die Kontaktseite der Hp www.mtb-rengsdorf.de 

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (30. September 2010)

bisher 25 Meldungen, es geht noch was. Hier die örtliche Vorhersage, sieht ganz gut aus:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/095150.html 

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## fuu (2. Oktober 2010)

Kein Wunder!
Wetter ********, Verpflegung lau,
und  niemand kann sein Bike für die Trophy vorbereiten!
Wenn es nicht trätscht bin ich aber gerne bei 
eurer Hammertour dabei!


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schöne RWW Trophy...wie immer...heute mit 13 Gemsen 

Vielen Dank nochmals an Klaus und das Orgateam. Nächstes Jahr ist schon wieder gebucht 

Super Strecke, tolle Verpflegung.....nette Leute...was will man mehr...außer mehr davon......


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. Oktober 2010)

hallo alle,

die Tour ist gelaufen, es waren gut über 80 nette Leute dabei. Für die manchmal etwas schwierigen Situationen durch zu wenig Helfer entschuldige ich mich nochmals. Wir werden dran arbeiten. Ich hoffe es hat Euch trotzdem gefallen auf der Strecke und es waren noch Ecken dabei die bisher nicht so bekannt waren. 
Ein besonderer Dank an alle Helferinnen und Helfer, von Verpflegung über Tourenführung bis zur Radwäsche.

Grüße

Klaus


----------

